# Stolen Audi S4



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Guys

Father in Law Audi S4 was stolen this morning from Northampton, with out the key 

Police chased it twice but last seen on the M6 with different plates on



Thought be a good warning as I was surprised they took it with out the key in a matter of minutes

Also if you see one today Hooning around let me know, Thanks


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Easier to take without the keys to be fair.

Hope its found soon before they dismantle it.

Have you asked on the Audi forums?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

How the bloodu hell do you take it and use it and put petrol in it with no key?


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

djgregory said:


> Easier to take without the keys to be fair.
> 
> Hope its found soon before they dismantle it.
> 
> Have you asked on the Audi forums?


Not a member but think some one put a post up on the FB group


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Deniance said:


> How the bloodu hell do you take it and use it and put petrol in it with no key?


Since I put up that it was stolen without a key apparently its fairly easy, there is a you tube vid of a RS4 taken within 90 seconds

The car had a 200 mile range left so guess they will have to get fuel, think its just press and interior button to get the fuel flap open rather than a key


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

*******s, have shared on Facebook for you..
I hope you find the car and the little buggers that stole it..


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Deniance said:


> How the bloodu hell do you take it and use it and put petrol in it with no key?


Use the OBD port on the car, there are many videos out there of cars being stolen through this method or other methods like it.

Anything can be hacked these days.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Made me consider the good old fashioned Kroc-lock
for those old enough to remember
Why can't some people leave other peoples property alone but then there will always be some scumbags in our Society no matter what.
Hope you find it soon


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Makes me sad seeing more and more stolen posts... You cant have anything without someone else stealing it. Post it anywhere and everywhere, have the police supplied the plates which it is now wearing? I wouldn't be surprised if those plates have been cloned from an innocent someones S4

My mates 5 series was stolen last year, they found the engine in the back of a van in Poland.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I personally advise anyone to get a steering lock. I have one on every car, even if it is a daily. My Passat was broken into earlier this year, door lock was broken and they smashed the steering lock off. Not sure what happened but the theif legged it (may have been spooked). I then realised how easy it was to gain access to VW door locks so have replaced the door barrel with a solid blank and have started using a stop lock steering lock.

Take no chances. They will strike anytime and anywhere.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder if its anything to do with this mob in the link - yep theya re in jail but I guess there was more people involved. The other reason I wondered that is because you mention it was on the M6 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...histicated-car-cutting-den-raided-police.html


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> I wonder if its anything to do with this mob, only reason I wondered that is because you mention heading north on M6 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...histicated-car-cutting-den-raided-police.html


Doubt it, they are in prison.

However it was probably ordered, or they had a buyer for the engine etc


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

Most cars like this are taken to order bloke I knew had his vw stolen as he was clearing the windscreen of ice with the engine running they just jumped in and took off turns out they scouted him for over a week hopefully the police catch the p###k that did it


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

[email protected]! They want there b0ll0x chopping off IMO 

Some people just don't like to see anyone with anything nice :wall:

This is why I'm investing in A Disklok for my 'new arrival' :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=346360

Altho' as can be seen by some of the replies in my thread, some people amazingly disagree! :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Posted on Audi-Sport.net for you buddy :thumb:


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Too late me thinks it's gone on holiday in bits.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Twizz said:


> Makes me sad seeing more and more stolen posts... You cant have anything without someone else stealing it. Post it anywhere and everywhere, have the police supplied the plates which it is now wearing? I wouldn't be surprised if those plates have been cloned from an innocent someones S4
> 
> My mates 5 series was stolen last year, they found the engine in the back of a van in Poland.


I have asked if the father in law has been told, guess the police may not give it out incase the innocent cloned car gets grief


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help :thumb:

From FB groups I have posted on lot of people say would be through the data link port






Shows how easy and quick it can be, car security not a good as manufacturers make out

Also told there is another way if they get in to the interior, I would post it but don't want to spread the word as the forum is open, don't want other peoples car at risk because of me

Think I will get a few old fashion steering locks, even if they are easy to foil it will mean take a bit longer and hopefully they wont want the extra effort


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

In simple terms,

if a car thief wants the car they will take it.

If it has a disklock, they will come with a flatbed.

Security measures are more of a deterrent, if the thief wants it, they will get it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. 

Not sure I'd want it back, but hopefully the father in law gets what he wants. 

Sadly they are a little too easily stolen. 

Did they find the brand new RS5 and S5 that were stolen from the Aberdeen dealer yet?


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want it back after being ragged half the country, have to see what happens

At least it was in need of a wash and a good detail was a bit swirly, didn't get away with a freshly polished example

Not heard about the Aberdeen thefts


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Funny how today's closed circuit CCTV systems cant trace where the car was last seen. More importantly, I'm sure it can be done, but no-one raises a finger to dig a little deeper. 

Guess to the authorities, 'its just another stolen car, which is insured'

Sad to face the reality, hope things improve in both your case & others. 

Best advice to everyone is to keep belongings safe & grow a tight community, where if anything is seen - is not tolerated by the community as a whole! not just a brave individual.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't it be nice to fit a remote control bomb like on GTA5


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

jayz_son said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to fit a remote control bomb like on GTA5


I wouldnt like that to happen to my car. I think a App on my phone so that if it is stolen I can press a button and ejecto seato lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

On a realistic note. Absolute b******s who took this. Someone's pride and joy. Hopefully the police will do some digging and locate this stunning car.
Hate thefts I think any theft getting caught should have there hands taken off just like the old days.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

If I was owning a car like this, a tracker would be my first port of call. Any nice car should come with one as standard!
Would save heart ache, premiums going up and less insurance pay outs. But then again, would you want a car back knowing its been ragged and noted on the log 'stolen but recovered'.

Im really sorry for the owner of this vehicle!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

jd1982 said:


> If I was owning a car like this, a tracker would be my first port of call. Any nice car should come with one as standard!
> Would save heart ache, premiums going up and less insurance pay outs. But then again, would you want a car back knowing its been ragged and noted on the log 'stolen but recovered'.
> 
> Im really sorry for the owner of this vehicle!


Trackers?

Watch the video in the below link and you may change your mind

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345262


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Utter 
Gutted hope you find it mate and get it back in one piece.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I wouldnt like that to happen to my car. I think a App on my phone so that if it is stolen I can press a button and ejecto seato lol


i don't think i'd like the car back knowing the scum who had been in it


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

What a shame. Hope it is found. If it was me personally, I don't think I would want it back either.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

I was hoping after being told it was in two police chases there would be a third that would end them wrapped round a tree for their efforts

No such luck yet


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> If I was owning a car like this, a tracker would be my first port of call. Any nice car should come with one as standard!
> Would save heart ache, premiums going up and less insurance pay outs. But then again, would you want a car back knowing its been ragged and noted on the log 'stolen but recovered'.
> 
> Im really sorry for the owner of this vehicle!


You clearly didnt watch that program that was on UK car theft a month or so back then??....these thief's are way more advanced they have jammers that they plug into the cigarette lighter that blocks all GSM/GPS signals..they also have scanners so that they can find where said trackers are and safely remove them!

If they want it they are going to take it regardless of what you do.....especially on these high end cars like M3's and RS Audi's....its just going to go back to the 80's with the hot hatches....insurance companies will hike premiums up and no body will be able to afford to have one.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

That's so crap, can't believe the nasty scumbags that are out there 
I live in a bit of a dodgy area and I'm a bit worried about getting my golf R stolen when it arrives, any tips to try and make it harder for thieves?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

although the scumbags are out there taking these cars the manufacturers are to blame too - the security put into these cars is really pretty crap for the amount of money you pay for them. its about time they were taken to task...


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Something as simple as fitting a switch which breaks the power to the fuel pump is also a good idea, there's no electronic interference, no scanning will find it, its just good old fashioned time and effort to try get the fuel pump running, which today's cyber equipped thieves don't seem to have.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> That's so crap, can't believe the nasty scumbags that are out there
> I live in a bit of a dodgy area and I'm a bit worried about getting my golf R stolen when it arrives, any tips to try and make it harder for thieves?


disclock and multi lock ! average joe scum would not look twice at it


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

polac5397 said:


> disclock and multi lock ! average joe scum would not look twice at it


Its a bit like the old -

Why are you putting your running shoes on

There's a lion over there

You can't outrun a lion

I only have to outrun you



Your car only has to have enough deterrent to make them choose another.
I agree if they really want your particular car, then there probably isn't much you can do about it.

:wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Something as simple as fitting a switch which breaks the power to the fuel pump is also a good idea, there's no electronic interference, no scanning will find it, its just good old fashioned time and effort to try get the fuel pump running, which today's cyber equipped thieves don't seem to have.


I have something similar on the 205


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i'm going to get one of these


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pantypoos said:


> i'm going to get one of these


Nobody could steal that as we can't even see it.

What is it supposed to be? :lol:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> If they want it they are going to take it regardless of what you do.....especially on these high end cars like M3's and RS Audi's....its just going to go back to the 80's with the hot hatches....insurance companies will hike premiums up and no body will be able to afford to have one.


I used to think that but the reason they take these cars are they are easy to take and they are fast so they can outrun most other cars out there. They aren't going to load an RS audi/M3/M5 whatever onto a low loader, flatbed or trailer because they cant outrun the police with these


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

A lot of these cars are stolen to orders, they get them pack in containers and end up on the other side of the globe.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> A lot of these cars are stolen to orders, they get them pack in containers and end up on the other side of the globe.


its probably with the Aberdeen rs5 and s4 which where stolen


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Something as simple as fitting a switch which breaks the power to the fuel pump is also a good idea, there's no electronic interference, no scanning will find it, its just good old fashioned time and effort to try get the fuel pump running, which today's cyber equipped thieves don't seem to have.


I have this on the Reliant, ahh no thinking again its just a dodgy starter motor 
Great idea tho, shame on the OP hope the car is found soon.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolute low life scum. My dads neighbour HAD an AMG Merc which he sold shortly afterwards which was scouted for. Luckily my dad had seen the car thieves and scared them off. The neighbour had a security system fitted, captured the thieves on camera returning the following night taking pics again. Passed them onto police, who were not interested as no crime had taken place, but were very quick to come back to him after he sold the car back to the dealership who had then sold it on to the new owner and stolen within 12 hours from the new owners house.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

horatio the police can be a bit like that. I had to report something a few weeks ago and they point blank refused to take a note of the incident because it was not me who had the crime committed against me - I said to the woman "if I was passing a bank being robbed and called it in you wouldn't attend because I haven't been robbed personally" she put the phone down on me - their behaviour is shocking nowadays.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> That's so crap, can't believe the nasty scumbags that are out there
> I live in a bit of a dodgy area and I'm a bit worried about getting my golf R stolen when it arrives, any tips to try and make it harder for thieves?


Disklock. Yes its ugly but it works and no amount of tools they can buy from the fruit market will get it off.

You can look down the lines of after market alarms etc but with something new youd have to be careful with warranty etc.

Or baseball bats work well with where you live :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Focusaddict said:


> A lot of these cars are stolen to orders, they get them pack in containers and end up on the other side of the globe.


Mainly eastern European countries....they also steal cheaper snotters too as there is big money in them too (in volumes of course)

In the premium end of things something like a XF Jag will fetch £10k on the black market...just plain scary!



Steve said:


> Or baseball bats work well with where you live :thumb:


Yeah great until you get either arrested for GBH or worse when you give them a licking....or you scare them off then come back in a day or 2 break into your house beat the living s**t out of you and your family then rob the car.....these are not nice or normal people doing this and I would not risk mine or my families life over a poxy car....just give the thing over! Should not be like that but what else can you do....the plod are not interested one bit.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

polac5397 said:


> disclock and multi lock ! average joe scum would not look twice at it


Average joe scum do not have an equipment to take car without keys ...


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Mainly eastern European countries....they also steal cheaper snotters too as there is big money in them too (in volumes of course)
> 
> In the premium end of things something like a XF Jag will fetch £10k on the black market...just plain scary!
> 
> Yeah great until you get either arrested for GBH or worse when you give them a licking....or you scare them off then come back in a day or 2 break into your house beat the living s**t out of you and your family then rob the car.....these are not nice or normal people doing this and I would not risk mine or my families life over a poxy car....just give the thing over! Should not be like that but what else can you do....the plod are not interested one bit.


Mate..

it was a joke... I think Jenny knowing my humor towards where she lives would get the pun. :wave:

Your completely right no car is worth your family :thumb:


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

Had my A5 black ed taken back in April. 2 months to get paid out with insurers doubting me, keys in forensics etc.

After 3 months it was recovered 15 miles away. Fully cloned, 2000 more miles, my keys no longer worked with it. Used in a serious crime.

Opted to keep the pay out. Have now gone to great lengths to keep the replacement car.

Hope the owner gets as much of a favourable outcome as possible.

About time this type of theft was in the media spotlight. Watch this space.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeli said:


> Had my A5 black ed taken back in April. 2 months to get paid out with insurers doubting me, keys in forensics etc.
> 
> After 3 months it was recovered 15 miles away. Fully cloned, 2000 more miles, my keys no longer worked with it. Used in a serious crime.
> 
> ...


From all the places I have posted the car about the theft details not many people have heard that you can have your new car taken with out keys

Good to raise people awareness so they can be forewarned so they can keep hold of their motor


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They can be taken without the keys. 

A year or two ago BMW were ridiculed after a couple of cars were stolen and captured on CCTV. This forced a campaign that ended up with it highlighted on Watchdog and BMW forced to take action. 

There has been plenty of Audis stolen, quite a few on this site in the last year, I know how commonly stolen they are where I live, there has also been a few recorded on CCTV. 

There has never been any effort to embarrass or publicise the situation as previous. Surprised at the different attitudes for the same situation. 

It still is rare for a car to be stolen without keys, but yes it does happen. 

Audis are very desirable cars at the moment. The thieves want them as much as you do.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

BUGLASS21 said:


> From all the places I have posted the car about the theft details not many people have heard that you can have your new car taken with out keys
> 
> Good to raise people awareness so they can be forewarned so they can keep hold of their motor


I'm angered by the police, thatcham, insurers and motor industry for not making the public aware as to how vulnerable the car is. The media have taken an interest


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by DLGWRX02 View Post
Something as simple as fitting a switch which breaks the power to the fuel pump is also a good idea, there's no electronic interference, no scanning will find it, its just good old fashioned time and effort to try get the fuel pump running, which today's cyber equipped thieves don't seem to have.

Can this still be done with modern cars and canbus systems? I know it can in theory but is it practical? Canbus systems can be a right mare if any extra resitance is detected by the system.


----------

